# Washington, D.C. OIC



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Was it good? lets hear it folks.. LA I'm looking at you 
because six months to a year from now I'm sure some prosecutor will try and hang the cop.






Washington, D.C. — On Friday, October 22, 2021, in the 500 block of Kennedy Street, Northwest, at approximately 4:45 pm, uniformed members of the Fourth District were flagged down in reference to a male suspect with a handgun chasing another male at the listed location. Responding officers located the suspect and as the officers engaged the suspect, one of the officers felt a handgun that was concealed in the suspect’s waistband. A struggle ensued and the suspect was able to flee from the officers. The suspect entered a vehicle and as officers attempted to remove the suspect from the vehicle, the suspect started driving the vehicle with one of the officers still inside of the vehicle. As the vehicle started driving away, two officers outside of the vehicle were thrown to the ground. The suspect then drove approximately two city blocks with the third officer inside of the vehicle. The officer voiced numerous commands for the suspect to stop the vehicle and the suspect did not comply. The officer discharged his service weapon, striking the suspect. The officer exited the moving vehicle and fell into the roadway. The suspect then fled the scene in the vehicle. Two injured officers were transported to local hospitals for treatment of non-life threatening injuries, and a third sustained minor injuries that did not require emergency medical treatment. The suspect was located at a local hospital receiving treatment for non-life threatening injuries. On Friday, October 22, 2021, 35 year-old Natango Robinson, of Southeast, DC, was arrested and charged with Felony Assault on a Police Officer While Armed, Kidnapping While Armed, Unlawful Possession of a Firearm, Resisting Arrest, Fleeing a Law Enforcement Officer, Failure to Obey, and Reckless Driving.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Stop enforcing the law. Take only cold reports. Tell citizens to arm themselves. Do NOT work any protection details for any CoP or politician. Do not stop any attacks against politicians so as not to be deemed the aggressor.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You first Rodney, what do you think?


----------

